# Bleeding wings...not blood feather?



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey guys....i just got home yesterday after being away for 2 days....my grandpa has been home and looking after my bird 'buddy'. i got home late and my bird looked fine and everything it was dark and i couldnt notice anything...i woke up today and he was running around in his cage to come out like normal but i notived his wing right at the edge was bloody....it was all dry blood...but looked like there was alot of bleeding...iv read about blood feathers and it doesnt seem the case...unless he has already pulled the broken one out already and it bled then stoped...has anyone got anyideas what could of happened?

Is it something urgent or like something that could be very dangerous for him????

Heres a few pics....the one where im holding his wing...it doesnt look that bad...the photo makes it look really horrendous....lol






















UPDATE:::::: i just found all the feathers that would have been were his injury was....it looks like he has just pulled them all out....can someone tell me why he would be doing that??? plzz?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've had my bird ****** do the exact same thing twice. It seems that during a fright the easiest part of the wing to damage is that outer edge. He did it to both sides both times. When he flaps if he hits that edge of the wing repeatedly it's bound to cause bleeding. It looked a lot like your damage.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Belle is exactly the same way thankfully its been a while and her wings are nice and yellow
Mikey


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch poor baby, I would keep an eye on him and put some white paper towel on the bottom of the cage to keep an eye out for any more bleeding.


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

idk...its kinda wierd but moondust never bled before.but then again he is so young. mabey he did somthing to loosen the feathers and then just pulled them the rest of the way out?.......well, hope this helps!


----------

